
Steve Blank: Airman Roachclip, Ashley P. - stakent
http://steveblank.com/2010/04/01/airman-roachclip-ashley-p/
======
memetichazard
The 'gravity will be turned off prank', at
<http://steveblank.com/2009/05/13/gravity-will-be-turned-off/> is even
funnier. At first I was wondering if this was meant to be an April Fool's joke
- given the other prank, probably not.

